# Nước hoa hồng cho da dầu loại nào tốt ?



## MoonLight (9/6/18)

*Những mẫu nước hoa hồng cho da dầu dưới đây sẽ không làm bạn thất vọng khi đáp ứng tốt nhất những yêu cầu chăm sóc da cơ bản hàng ngày cho làn da dầu.*

*Nước hoa hồng cho da dầu Skin Balancing Pore-Reducing Toner*

*

*​
Thành phần Niacinamide và Adenosine là những chất có công dụng chính giúp cho làn da dầu có sức sống hơn nhờ được làm sạch sâu từ dưới mỗi lỗ chân lông, lấy đi các chất bẩn trên da, chống lại tình trạng viêm, tẩy đỏ và giúp da cân bằng, khỏe mạnh.

Và chiết xuất rễ cây ngưu bàng và Tetrahexyldecyl Ascorbate có tác dụng chống lão hóa, tinh chất hoa cúc chống oxy hóa giúp làn da không chỉ sạch sâu mà còn được bảo vệ và chăm sóc toàn diện.

Và làn da cũng sẽ được cân bằng và duy trì độ ẩm tự nhiên nhờ vào các chất như Ceramide, Glycerin, Sodium Hyaluronate… Skin Balancing Pore-Reducing Toner Paula’s Choice được kiểm nghiệm 100% không chứa chất tạo màu, tạo mùi, hay chất gây kích ứng, rất an toàn cho làn da.

* Nước hoa hồng cho da dầu La Roche-Posay Lotion Effaclar*



​
Nước hoa hồng La Roche-Posay Lotion Apaisante với công thức thích hợp dành riêng cho da dầu, mụn, những làn da có vấn đề về lỗ chân lông lớn của hãng dược mỹ phẩm lành tính nước Pháp La Roche-Posay. Nhờ chứa BHA và LHA ở hàm lượng thấp nên sử dụng hàng ngày loại toner này có tác dụng tẩy tế bào chết nhẹ rất tốt, lỗ chân lông được làm sạch triệt để, dầu thừa cũng được kiểm soát và làn da được cấp ẩm nhẹ nhàng giúp da sáng hơn, sạch hơn và đẩy lùi tình trạng mụn.

*Nước hoa hồng Kiehl’s Calendula Herbal Extract Toner*

*

*​
Nước hoa hồng Kiehl’s Calendula nổi tiếng nhờ thành phần cao cấp và hoàn toàn từ các thảo mộc tự nhiên trong công thức nước hoa hồng của mình. Sản phẩm hoàn toàn không chứa cồn, chiết xuất từ cúc chẩn thảo, lá thường xuân và rễ ngưu bàng. Mùi hương cúc chấn thảo thơm mát thanh tao đem lại trải nghiệm chăm sóc da cao cấp như ở spa ngay tại nhà.

Tinh chất cúc chẩn thảo còn có công dụng kháng viêm, cải thiện tình trạng mụn đỏ, mụn đầu đen, mụn bọc trên da. Khả năng kiểm soát dầu nhờn tuyệt vời trên da giúp cho sản phẩm này luôn được xem là toner tốt nhất cho da dầu.

*Nước hoa hồng Thayers Cucumber witch Hazel Toner*

*

*​
Với những công dụng chuẩn dành cho da dầu đồng thời lại có công thức không chứa cồn dịu nhẹ lành tính không làm khô da, nước hoa hồngThayers Cucumber witch Hazel Toner đã trở thành cơn sốt trong dòng mỹ phẩm bình dân từ thời điểm ra mắt nhờ đánh đúng vào tâm lý của các cô gái khi muốn có một cuộc cách mạng nước hoa hồng không cồn, lành tính cho da thay thế hàng loạt các sản phẩm toner làm sạch trước đó có chứa cồn để khô nhanh hơn nhưng lại âm thầm gây hại cho da. Các công dụng thần kì của nước hoa hồng Thayers này cũng được khen ngợi như làm sạch lỗ chan lông, lấy đi dầu thừa, ngăn ngừa mụn, làm mềm ẩm da.. rất phù hợp cho làn da dầu mụn và cả da nhạy cảm.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

